# Need Novice Advise About High Island Surf Fishing



## rustyhook (Jul 17, 2004)

Ladies & Gentlemen, I'm in the process of getting gear to do some surf fishing at High Island this summer. I have never done surf fishing before but have extensive offshore experience. I have a few easy question's and any feedback is welcome. Thanks

1. any opinions on the liquidlogic Manta Ray 12ft SOT kayak?

2. how safe is it to leave equipment out while sleeping overnite in a tent on 
the beach? generator/rod's/ice chest/chairs. Is there concern for 
thieves while passed out?

3. assuming i have a kayak, do i need 12'-0" rods or is stand-up (i.e. 5'-6") 
ok?

4. using a kayak, does one take the rods/reels out; drop bait and thread line 
as you come in to shore?

5. any advise on major no-no's is welcome too. 

I'm not asking for secerts or spot's, I just want to be 1/2 *** prepared and met some of you folks and have fun. One sentence answers are fine. Just point me in the right direction. Thanks again.

Rowdy


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

do not leave any equipment unattended take your line out from the beach you wanna us a little taller rods on beach you need a reel with enough line toget out 200 to 300 yards at least 4/0wide ive got couple custom surf rods if interested email me [email protected]


----------



## northpaw (May 30, 2005)

In order of your queations as best as I can answer......

The Liquid Logic has been VERY well received by some serious kayakers in this part ot the country. I haven't paddled one yet, but have fished with a few folks that do. They love the boats. Good design for both surf and bay fishing. Your beach question was addressed and I agree. As for rod length, it is debatable and better answered by some of the more experienced surf guys. The shorter rods give you better leverage on the fish, bit on HI, there is seldom a fish big enough to use that length against you enough to warrant serious concern. What there is, in the summer, is weed, LOTS of it. A longer rod will allow your line to clear some of the nearshore seaweed mats, but it will still be present, and it can help keep your line from rubbing on sandbars to some degree. As for paddling out your bait, leave your rod in the holder on shore, leave your drag just tight enough to prevent birdsnests and paddle out only the terminal end. A partner on the beach tending the rod is a huge help here as he can keep the needed tension on the line to prevent it bellying with the surrent as you paddle out.

Be careful with that kayak. There's a few round here that'll try to talk you into chasing the sharks out of it as well. Then you'll really be hooked. Keep your eyes open and join up with some folks when they head to the sand. We're all still learning.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

I can't give you any advice that these two havn't, so Good luck


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

rustyhook said:


> Ladies & Gentlemen, I'm in the process of getting gear to do some surf fishing at High Island this summer. I have never done surf fishing before but have extensive offshore experience. I have a few easy question's and any feedback is welcome. Thanks
> 
> 1. any opinions on the liquidlogic Manta Ray 12ft SOT kayak?
> 
> ...


Not familiar with that yak but I got answers to your other questions.

Most of the people on the beach at HI are honest(even the nudist), but there are enough lowlife bottom feeders, that you better keep a close eye on your gear.

Stand up gear works fine except when the weed is bad. Then outriggers and kites are the way to go.

Most people leave the rod in a rod holder and yak out the bait.

Don't get caught in the clay pits that are just under the sand close to the edge of the surf. It'll eat your truck. If the sand is 6 to 8 inches deep there is no problem. Its when there is only a inch or 2 of sand on top of the wet clay that people get in trouble. I've seen trucks sink out of site in less than a hour. BTW: 4X4 don't help if you get caught in one of those clay pits.


----------



## baymaster81 (Jan 13, 2007)

http://canoekayak.com/kayak-fishing/FishingKayakReview/ This may help.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Place heavy iron stanchons all around your camping site with guard towers strapped with 50 cal. belt feed turrent mounts, then still becareful of getting runover by drunks.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*read this board*

My first advise is to read this board daily. LOL

When a few people are headed down go and watch what they are doing.
How they tend rods ect......
You can learn 20 years of experience in 1 day.
Leaders, weights, trimming bait, yaks.

Getting lines out high and tight is important.

As for HI, it's a great place to fish.
Usually there are no issues but things do happens.
Stay away from the nudies if you have kids with you.
They aren't an issue sometimes but they can stray.
Complaining about them is like complaining about illegals.
Almost a waste of time.

As for leaving rods out.
Yes and no. Someone can cut your line and walk away and it's happened.
Most big fish show at night or sunrise.

Right now it's black drum, sharks won't start strong for a few months.
Good luck.


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*hEY*

My suggestion!!!! Come to McFadden beach on the 17th of March, Drum Run and meet people and get ideas first hand.
Nothing beats hands on learning.
There will be a lot of info floating around that weekend.
see ya Lou


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

When yakking baits, be sure to have a knife on you. I have my knife holster attached to my life-vest. You can get hooked dropping baits and or get tangled in the line when the yak is flipped in strong waves. You don't want to take a chance of drowning.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

CypressTexas said:


> When yakking baits, be sure to have a knife on you. I have my knife holster attached to my life-vest. You can get hooked dropping baits and or get tangled in the line when the yak is flipped in strong waves. You don't want to take a chance of drowning.


The best rule to never break is, never be in the yak without a good PFD(personal flotation device). Thats more important that knives, or anything else(even more important that a paddle)
BTW: If you ain't wearing it, your PFD might as well be back on the beach locked up in your truck.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

*Surf*

Fish with someone else before you buy ALL of your gear. Some of us use different equipment and techniques so get what's right for you. The possibilities are endless offshore--you gotta love it! BTW, just as Northpaw warned you, don't let anyone talk you into Shark fishing from a kayak---it's addictive!


----------



## rustyhook2 (Jan 10, 2005)

*T H A N K S*

Thanks to all the great advise. It is appreciated. I will read the board daily and also make it to the beach to met some of ya'll and learn more. Thanks.

Rowdy


----------



## chum bucket (Feb 22, 2007)

big lou said:


> My suggestion!!!! Come to McFadden beach on the 17th of March, Drum Run and meet people and get ideas first hand.
> Nothing beats hands on learning.
> There will be a lot of info floating around that weekend.
> see ya Lou


and "The shorter rods give you better leverage on the fish, bit on HI, there is seldom a fish big enough to use that length against you enough to warrant serious concern. " ???? what ever lol


----------



## northpaw (May 30, 2005)

Chum Bucket, not sure where you are going here, but I enjoyed watching a friend crank in a 225+ lb. sandbar this fall on a custom 12' rod. If by chance you are consistantly into beefier fish than that please let us know. I for one will gladly leader them for ya.


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

*High*

I know I've learned a lot of info from this site and a couple of others. But, the best kind of info that you can get is at the meets, MOB, Drum Run, and many others to come.


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Just got my 12ft. Liquid Logic Manta Ray today !! From Southwest Paddlesports on I-45 N ,can't wait for it to warm up just a bit to use it. Just do it ,if your looseing sleep over it like I was !!!! Should get My son's Cobra Fish and Dive by the end of the week. Going to go to Drum Run and show everybody what newbies do when they get new toy's !! Going to bring lot's of dry clothes and towle's


----------

